# For Shiprat and Art~



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Here we go.. Still no idea who Mum is but they are big babies.. They could be as much as 5 days old for all I know! They were VERY well hidden!

Siamesies for Ship



























And some cuties for Art~






















































And will someone, for the love of god, tell this doe to get a move on giving birth? She looks rediculous!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

pmsl at that doe, i know i shouldn't but that is a golf ball and a half!

siamese, very nice!!!  any idea on sex? take a pic of them all together on their backs , please please.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Haha.. I will go do that just now for you =)


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Okay, they arent great, my camera flash is messing with pictures today, but i can get some more before I go to wales on thursday - if need be. I think there is a girl and two boys, or two girls and 1 boy.. lol




























think I might have a pregnant doe right there, 2nd on the right? We shall see!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ops.. Think i might have a pregnant doe~ was in ref to this pic!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Omg. . . I have never seen a doe that BIG!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Lol! The pics don't show it so well, but she is just as round underneath too. Any bets on how many she has? It is her first litter. Her sister had 9 and wasn't half as big


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

so more siamese then?

anyway it defo looks like you have a pair.

mine please?!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That Siamese, second from the left, is really very pretty Onxy


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are very lovely, are you planning to show them?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all!

Yes, if she is preggers then more babies! As I say, I had no idea any of them were pregnant - as you know I have been trying to get them going over the past month.

Showing? Hmm, I'd love to show but I am hours away from any shows - but I still breed towards show standards as much as possible for my own enjoyment. If others (maybe Shiprat or so) can use them/their offspring to get some into the shows here, I'd love to help them do so.

Yes Shippy - If we can arrange somehow to get them to you, whether I am still up here or in Wales, then you can take the little ones. I doubt I will have move in 4-5 weeks time, but you never know. I have your number so I will keep you informed of that.

On another happy note, that big fat doe? She is in the process of giving birth  I don't know how many yet, at least 12 and she is still rather big. Yay, go mummy mouse!

Now, if anyone else in/near manchester wants some mice.. I'll have nigh on 50 in about 4 weeks that are ready.. LOL!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If breeding towards standards, I would say to chose for darker shaded ones. They are too white on the body.

W xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yep, these are my original group, with the three babies being the first offspring. They are darker in person though, the camera flash is an evil thing. With a bit of tweaking over the next few months, we should be getting some nice dark babies through next year and shiprat should get some good results using the blacks he has just now - using them to darken points.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Onyx - you need to put the buba pics on fb and then i can tag the cuties i like! lol xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol well just a note if shiprat has blues for me in about the same time i can transport mice from manchester to durham. so for you really miss understood since i'm closer to you. plus then i can nick a couple from oynx too shhh dont tell the fella lol Paypal anyone lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

ohh uhh yeesh she's gonna blow...yikes...that almost hurts to look at big lurkin' lumps in there...mymymy...


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hehe! She has already blown! Went to do the feeding rounds earlier and she was in the middle of having babies - will do a head count in the morning - ditto that with facebooking pictures!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*phew*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww! I love little bubbas  Very cutiewutie  Anyone up for bets on how many your big doe had :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

LOL! Well, when i went to poke them, there were 24, her sister had 9 so... 15 or so! I thought she would have more but heyho, a fair litter! I culled 5, 2 from her sisters lot and 3 from hers and will check on them in a few days to see if we need to reduce further. They should be okay but after having a bout of very high numbered litters, I've seen how slow they can be and have started dwindling the numbers on them.

Will be able to sex the older cow mice today - who are now at that stage where they randomly hop about, making it very hard to handle them lol! But oh so fun!

The Siamese babies have a blue tint to their skint, so presumably will be blue points but we shall see!

New pics up later =)


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ships Siamese today










These babies had just been burying in sawdust, they are not dirty, just dusty lol
Broken choc tan buck









Little moonface is a buck too









Love this little boy <3









Cute little girl









Another doe









And another









With regards to the swapsies run, I have silvers, broken silvers, pews, champers, broken champers, some random pews beginning to show tanning on their sides and such alike. Now, these won't be available as people are coming over from edinburgh to collect them tonight BUT - I have 29 of the above types that will be ready if/when the "train" happens. So, here are some pictures of a few random 5 week old bucks and does - so you get an idea of size IF they are something people want..

Silver doe with some sneaky tanning showing..









The most docile buck we have - I can't work out what he is, but he is showing the sneaky tanning too. His coat is a little longer than "normal", it is quite thick and, I think, rather gorgeous!









PEW buck









Broken Silver buck









The ears on this litter aren't so great, I'm hoping for better from the latest litters. And the Silvers are getting darker and darker with age - as is the tanning.

There will be two Ivory Satin males too, though they aren't showy in any way, can easily be improved.



















They will be similar to the above boy =)

Also a few Black Tans, who at the moment are just wigglers.

We've over 50 babies here just now, so take you pic people lol! I'll be needing some space


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lovin' it!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I deffo have a pregnant Seal Point doe, though I can't imagine they will be anywhere near ready for when the train is being planned for =(


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

One Satin Ivory and one Silver doe has been bagsied by miss.understood hehe (expecting more to be bagsied by her along the way!).


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'll bagsee the second siamise buck if ship dont want it and the train goes ahead and i'll hopefully nick a doe to go with it from miss lol


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Roger that lol!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

miss.understood has now also bagsied one of the above coo mice babies, the one one piccied.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'd have so many more from you but i just dont have the space yet. i've got my eyes on a shed lol ship got me thinking of it but i need to move home first lol


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Haha! Trust me.. there is always more room for mice!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

its not mice its the bucks i'd have trouble housing . i have my lilac and hopefull and blue buck from ship and a siamese buck from you or miss hoipefully thats 3 cages and i already got a doe on her own coz shes a cow bag so thats 4 cages and the does cage is 5 and then theres the pregnant does cage so thats 6.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thank god for colony breeding i say lol!

Another 3 broken silvers have been bagsied by people up here and 2 of the chunky pew bucks.

Will be back in a week or two to update pics and such!


----------

